# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Turkey with the bow

## Blue Arrow

Went up to the old mans new place in Taumarunui last week. He's got a farm-house on a bit of land with a couple of small gangs* of Turkeys.
With permission from the landlord and Grandma looking after my daughter Dad and I set off after a gang of 6 of them we'd seen from the window.

Dad deciding to conserve his breath decided to stay near the bottom of the hill and gentlemanly direct me onto the gang.
I continued up the other side of the spur to them until I could get into range as dad gave a series of wild arm gestures.

Looking back on it, it really would have been useful to agree on some simple hand gestures beforehand as I ended up coming up in full view of them in a really undesirable position and spooking them off.
After popping down back out of sight I circled around and caught up to them again. I got to within 20m of them and blew the first shot with my arrow going right over the ridge. A couple of minutes later they were still skittish but I managed to get to 22 metres and hit this one.



He walked no more than 3 metres before tumbling over. 
When I de-feathered him I was pretty happy with the shot placement. Not much fat on him though.




*After consulting Aunty Google I've learned the proper collective nouns for a group of turkeys; a gang, flock, rafter and brood(immature). 
I'm going to go with 'gang' for this thread, I love the image of them wearing bandanas (like Dr. Evil and Mini Me) and pouring a sip on the concrete for their now deceased 'homie'.

----------


## Blue Arrow



----------


## Taff

Got these two last week,

----------


## Boar Freak

They'r fun to hunt 4 sure  :Thumbsup:

----------

